# The tough local road bike climbs..



## Nob (Nov 24, 2006)

These are ranked by how consistantly steep they are not by length. Though some might like seeing the list. Info is off a De Lorme USA 5.0 program.

Most can be found here:

http://www.bicycleclimbs.com/:

Difficulty Rating 22 "The Monster" on 154th off Tiger Mtn Road. 700' of gain, in .9 mile. 

DR 13, "The Eliminator" on 108 off 900 on Cougar Mtn. 840 gain, 1.32 mile.

DR 12 The Monster from Tiger Mtn Road through Mirrormont, 1133 gain, 2.6 miles

DR 11 Mtn Park Blvd from the Fish Hatchery, 1116' gain, 2.15 miles.

DR 10 The Zoo, bottom to the Radio towers, 1308', 2.78 miles

DR 10 133rd off Hobart/Issaquah, 811', 1.62 miles 

DR 9 The Zoo, stop sign to stop sign, 1062', 2.26 miles

DR 9 Mill Hill Rd to Squak Mtn Loop, 1216', 2.9 miles

DR 8 Newport to Mt Olumpus Way to Squak Mtn Loop, 10'92, 2.62 miles

DR 6 Mirrormont Entry to the firestation, 505', 1.5 miles

DR 6 Tiger Mtn North, 576', 2.1miles

DR 5 Tiger Mtn South, 411', 1.76 miles

As a reference 

Lion Rock is a 8, 5.5 miles and 2400' gain (just a bit steeper than Hurricane and 1/2 the distance) 
Sunrise is a 6, 13.4 miles and 2900' gain
Hurricane Ridge is a 12, 18 miles, 4,600' gain 
Mt Baker/Artist's Point from the bridge is a 8, 10.2 miles and 3900 gain.


----------



## bigbill (Feb 15, 2005)

My driveway in Poulsbo at 130 feet, top of my road at 360 feet at .4 miles. It's a tough warmup.


----------



## Nob (Nov 24, 2006)

Lucky for you , that you don't have to do it on the way out, just on the way home ;-)


----------

